# Highway reststops worldwide + gas stations



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Show petrol stations from around the world here


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Austria


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Bochum, Germany


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

zaqattaq said:


> Austria


That is probably some of the most impressive shots I've seen to date.
I feel as if I've been there before though, seriously. Do you happen to know where in Austria it is?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Nope sorry I don't, an amazing setting though


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Cool looking BP pumps in the UK


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

This is the new Sheetz petrol station in Altoona, PA an hour south of my city

*To transition Sheetz from a gas station with food to a restaurant with fuel, this prototype design features a red metal ceiling, galvanized corrugated finishes, a sinuous counter, a circular cafe, round booths, wood and tile floors, tile backsplashes, and pendant lights. A coffee hub bridges the restaurant and convenience sides. Judicious use of technology separates the freshness of the food from the ordering process with touch-screen ordering kiosks and digital monitors in lieu of menu boards.*























































My favorite part when I go there is the Italian Gelatto Bar


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Cook Islands


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

<>


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

<>


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Mekong Delta, Vietnam


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

WAWA in the Mid Atlantic region of the US


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Sun Valley, CA (Los Angeles)









Studio City, CA (Los Angeles)









South Pasadena, CA


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TOWERCITY2005 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dubai


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Yunnan, China in 2003


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Japan


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

en Barcelona


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

I saw the old shell station and it reminded me of a gas station not so far from where I live. It is on I-82 between Yakima and the Tri-Cities, in a major agriculture area, known for hops, vineyards, orchards, etc. The teapot gas station in Zilla, Washington (yes, Zilla  ). I'm not sure if it's still open or not.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes I've seen that station browsing for images before


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I usually never buy stuff on rest area. It's just a waist. Eventually if I am very hungry then I am going for a meal like pizza or something, german rest areas are very good for that, nice restaurants witch tasty food, but if you buy snakcs and drink then it's a fortune comparing to normal shops. That's why always before a trip I am buying my own supplies of refreshing drinks and snacks


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

EU generally has high prices. 
I remember travelling to Vienna few years ago. Coffee was like 3 euros. Double of what usually is here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Not only EU.. I was driving through Croatia and got the toll bill today. € 5.70 for the 60km from Zagreb - Macelj. I already think this is steep, not to mention for Croats, whose GDP per capita is 2.5 times lower than that of the Netherlands.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Food cost in Service Station(s) in Greece are expensive; but not too expensive... maximum price for a small bottle of water and espresso cold coffee its 4 euros usually... (0,50 the water + 3,50 for the coffee)


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

A bottle of water for €0,50? Is that half a liter? In a Dutch rest area that would be €2 :nuts:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

3,5 € for an espresso is more weird. 0,5 € is close to price of 0,5 l of water in Slovenian gas stations.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, 3,5€ for coffee is everything but cheap.
here coffee in bar at service areas usually costs the same as in bars in city centres, around 1,5€. 

btw, Chris, A2 has really "stealing" way of tolling when new (foreign) concessionaire took it. if you would exit the motorway at Krapina and entered it again at same exit and drove to Macelj, you would pay about 1,5€ less. isn't that rude?!


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

In Denmark, prices are insane:

1/2l Coke 2€68
1/2l Water 2€30
1 cup a coffee: 2€10
180g bag of any kind of Haribo candy: 3€22

and of course gas: 1€37/liter

So americans, stop complaining, you don't give a s*** for your food!


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Norway is, as usual, rather expensive:

1/2 litre Coke or water - about 3 euros
Chocolate bar - 1.5-2 euros
Coffee - 2.5-3 euros
Hot dog - 4-5 euros

Rest stops and petrol stations have traditionally been a "junk food society", but things are looking up: you're starting to get proper and healthier food even at gas stations. Still, supermarkets and restaurants are better options.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> A bottle of water for €0,50? Is that half a liter? In a Dutch rest area that would be €2 :nuts:


The water prices for water is very low in Greece indeed; the prices of the coffee are instead expensive


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess that with the hot weather in Greece you need a lot of water. I remember from my holiday to Crete that the tap water wasn't drinkable. Is that in the whole of Greece? If it is, it's no surprise that bottled water is cheap.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

US service stations are usually not that more expensive than alternative places, maybe around 25% higher cost on average for food. Gas is usually sold at a 10% premium but sometimes I saw it on par with regular gas stations. China expressway service stations are more expensive than the local noodle place, but less expensive than foreign chains, it's about 4x the cost of a cheap noodle place and 1/2 the cost of fast food like KFC, about equivalent to a Chinese fast food place. Gas prices are the same as non-service station gas stations, if gas prices are high they are subsidized so the prices are all within a small band.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> I guess that with the hot weather in Greece you need a lot of water. I remember from my holiday to Crete that the tap water wasn't drinkable. Is that in the whole of Greece? If it is, it's no surprise that bottled water is cheap.


Nope, its all the year time, and almost everywhere... in all Greece
Those bottles are like the photo below, Avra:


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cape Town* South Africa 

- Photo shoot of the 2008 Toyota Germany Campaign.

Photos by: *fuel on fire*


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

Cicerón said:


> Repsol, designed by Norman Foster:
> 
> http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Projects/0935/Default.aspx


By far the most original and most beautiful petrol stations I've ever seen! :cheers:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Morocco (Source Flickr)


lah lah tbogissa! styl dyal afriquia madayrch ^^


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Art project alongside the Dutch A30...


----------



## agilitynut (Feb 10, 2010)

*Stolen Photos*



Zaqattaq said:


> Some oldies
> 
> Defunct Shell station in Winston-Salem, NC
> 
> ...


Please remove these photos which have been stolen from my website. You did not have permission to use them -- nor did you provide credit to me for them. As a photographer yourself, I would think you would be more respectful of other people's work. If you have "lifted" other stuff from me or other people, you should remove that as well from your posts. It is clearly against SkyscraperCity's policy and I have alerted them about this breach as well.


----------



## agilitynut (Feb 10, 2010)

*Stolen Photos*



Zaqattaq said:


> Gulf Station in Atlantic City, NJ


Please remove these photos which have also been stolen from my website. No permission and no credit. Not cool.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

agilitynut said:


> Please remove these photos which have been stolen from my website. You did not have permission to use them -- nor did you provide credit to me for them. As a photographer yourself, I would think you would be more respectful of other people's work. If you have "lifted" other stuff from me or other people, you should remove that as well from your posts. It is clearly against SkyscraperCity's policy and I have alerted them about this breach as well.





agilitynut said:


> Please remove these photos which have also been stolen from my website. No permission and no credit. Not cool.


The photos, which have been posted 5 years ago, by the way, have been removed.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Pertamina Gas Station in Jakarta-Cikampek Toll road Kilometre 19 rest area, Indonesia*
_1_









_2_









by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ifran-nurdin/


----------



## albertocsc (Dec 28, 2009)

In Comrat, Moldova:


----------



## Gyorgy (Mar 11, 2009)

kozorog said:


> Slovenia, Hoče-Fram
> I like this small one in Solčava :lol: :cheers:


Another Petrol of similar size is in Podbrdo:


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria/Tirol: Motorway No.12 - Rastplatz/reststation Weer (summer 2011)


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria/Salzburg - Motorway No.1 - Raststation/reststation Mondsee

Pictures made in summer 2011:


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Reststation Eisenach/Germany (motorway No.4) - at former border of Eastern Germany


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I know someone with his own fuel pump in his garage.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil - Graal


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Reststation in Hungary:Budaörs - motorway M1+M7


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Motel Plitvice in Zagreb, Autogrill like



















http://goo.gl/maps/gx4SH


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Traditionally last stops before leaving Serbia to the south

Motel Predejane

http://goo.gl/maps/3In5V



















Motel Džep nearby










Traditionally first stop after Belgrade, about 1h, Motel Stari Hrast



















Near Niš, Hotel Nais, popular with Turkish travelers










Also more recently popular with Turkish travelers are OMV gas stations


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

U.K - London Orbital Motorway M25 - Clacket Lane Services


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Reststation in Austria: Raststation Hochleithen/A5-Nordautobahn


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Reststation in Austria: Raststation Dreiländereck - A2-Südautobahn/Villacher Alpen


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Reststation in Italy: Area di servizio Flaminia - A1.it


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

i love that dreiländereck raststation in austria,there you have a real holiday feeling with 3 countries around you :cheers:
usualy we dont drive on motorways when we ride the motorcycles but to reach this reat area we climb with pleasure on one


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> i love that dreiländereck raststation in austria,there you have a real holiday feeling with 3 countries around you :cheers:
> usualy we dont drive on motorways when we ride the motorcycles but to reach this reat area we climb with pleasure on one


I fully agree. 3 countries around you and the fascinating countryside of the Villacher Alpen, Karawanken and Karnische Alpen. And, you see, the last opportunity to have a break on A2.at motorway before entering Italy. In direction Udine - there is quite large gap to achieve first rest station in Italy on A23 (Campiolo). And in Arnoldstein there is only large parking place suitable for trucks (former customs office).


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Rest station in Germany: Am Kahlberg - A13 motorway (Berlin - Dresden)


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Rest station in Austria: ASFINAG Rastplatz - A7 motorway - Engerwitzdorf


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia: Grič-A2, Čatež ob Savi

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Avto....892304,15.597335&fspn=0.002979,0.004823&z=18


----------



## tboy800 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gas Station in CH-5 southern route (It's located near San Carlos, Chile)


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

kozorog said:


> Slovenia: Grič-A2, Čatež ob Savi
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Avto....892304,15.597335&fspn=0.002979,0.004823&z=18



This realy looks great.nice,clean and organized but has this beautiful oldtimer style :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's typical Marché.


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria - Gmunden/Traunsee:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

they look similar everywhere


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Kaplice/Czech Republic - E55 road, No.3 in CZ (Austrian border 10km ahead)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn, that's kitschy.


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Verso said:


> Damn, that's kitschy.


You are absolutely right. However it has been quite common in Czech border regions. Something between Hanoi and Las Vegas

Another example: road E59/No.38 in CZ, former border crossing Hate-Kleinhaugsdorf


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Nis petrol stations in Belgrade,Serbia:


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

new rest stops along the 401 in Ontario, branded "OnRoute", with a food court, large gas station, and parking for trucks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

OnRoute has the best rest stops in Canada, so I've heard.

I follow Trucker Josh on Youtube, he's always complaining about the poor quality of truck stops in western Canada compared to the United States.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

One of those was already in place last year when I went to Quebec (and took a drive into eastern Ontario one afternoon)...I remember the name OnRoute. Big Ontario Welcome Centre....and a Tims!


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

They've been around since 2007 or so actually, the last centres are finally getting rebuilt on the 400.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Seirios (Athens - Lamia national highway). The most impressive rest area i have been to, both inside and outside this place is huge.


















photo by *St Vasi* (www.panoramio.com)









www.elemka.gr









photo by *NGT* (www.panoramio.com)


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oldest petrol station in my home town Kęty. It was only station until nighties there. Located by the former international E7 route, then renumbered to E462, DK 96 and now DK52.


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Bratislava - Jarovce (Slovakia) - D2 motorway:


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Austria: Guntramsdorf - motorway A2:


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^Austria - the first warning - in Polish language


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ah, the famous snake sign.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Guntramsdorf is wonderful rest area, but it has very weird and long access layout (especially in direction Wien) and the prices there are more than horrible.


----------

